# This is just plain wrong....



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

*This is NOT about asians being minority...Please try and look at the bigger picture*http://jhunix.hcf.jhu.edu/~dhl1/gay1.gif


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

thats just wrong


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

but he does look gay though.... and i do see a lot of materialistic asians around...


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ahahah thats just sad and ignorant

fuken screwed up


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> but he does look gay though.... and i do see a lot of materialistic asians around...


 Who cares if he is materialistic? That is not the point. The thing is racist. Do you see the magazine mocking a white person who is in the picture of GQ magazine!


----------



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

yea dude seriously man, im asian too . You dont understand because you are not asian.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

thats pretty bad, what kind of magazine is that?............but i think anyone that dresses like that, note the $400 jeans lol, is probably gay, regardless of race


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> thats pretty bad, what kind of magazine is that?............but i think anyone that dresses like that, note the $400 jeans lol, is probably gay, regardless of race


 I am Asian. The dude is not GAY. The Asian dude probably does not even wear $400.00 jeans in real life! In anycase, did you read the other racist BS in there?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dude jokes will be made and racist comments and everything happen everyday.

You gotta take stuff a little lighter. When Hillary Clinton made that obviously naive and racist joke about Mahatma-freakin-Gandhi I didn't say a word and I still don't.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

its america man..making fun of a minority is racist except when he's a yellow man. then...then its just funny. f*cking bastards


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i said he is gay if he wears those clothes, if he does not wear those clothes in real life, then i'm not calling him gay


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Some people will always sell out for money. I'm chinese myself and I don't like the idea of that magazine, but I'm not going to get all pissed about it. I mean, there are a lot of things in life that are not fair. For Example, take BET. It stands for Black Entertainment Television, but if there was a White entertainment Television, it would be all over the news and everyone will make a big fuss about it.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

white entertainment television? i thought those were on every channel besides the spanish channel, BET and uhhhh UPN lol


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

no, actually almost all channels have blacks on them now, like the wayans bro's, i don't even know what show one of them is on, and the bernie mac show


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> white entertainment television? i thought those were on every channel besides the spanish channel, BET and uhhhh UPN lol


 Alright, lets boycott Television :laugh:


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Guys before we go any further let me make one thing clear, I didnt post this to start another "you dont understand cause you're not asian" type thing. Regardless of what race its about, this thing shouldnt have been published at all. I dont care if it was about asians, african americans, hispanic or white. The fact that the magazine actually published something like this is ridiculous.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Kain said:


> Guys before we go any further let me make one thing clear, I didnt post this to start another "you dont understand cause you're not asian" type thing. Regardless of what race its about, this thing shouldnt have been published at all. I dont care if it was about asians, african americans, hispanic or white. The fact that the magazine actually published something like this is ridiculous.


 That's true :nod: Very good point


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Sure, just as long as I can watch hockey and Alias, need my weekly dose of Jennifer Garner.









But in all honesty, there are times when you need to be offended and times when you should just laugh it off or ignore it. I don't know the premise behind that magazine clipping so I won't comment, but I know that everyone here has laughed at racist jokes before. Hell, most of us make them. Do we mean any harm by it? Usually no (some people do unfortunately). It's good to laugh at ourselves and other people, keeps us from getting all wound up like too many of us do too often. Life's too short to be taken seriously.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

speaking of which, anyone know any good racist jokes?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> speaking of which, anyone know any good racist jokes?


 Strangely enough I can't think of any good ones right now.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i have a good one about jews, anyone have any objections?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MIXED YOU UP. SORRY BRO!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

kopid i would leave it alone man ,jews have been through enough throuout history ,

its not jsut america , around here , like in vancouver and victoria , most average ppl , see asians driving like 70 thousand dollar mercedes ans porsches etc. mean while the average joe canadian gets his grandmas reliant lol i dont think its racist any more than it is resentment for having such a sweet life ( or seems sweeet to average ppl) , personally i dont care wut race or wut ever u are , aslong as your not as asswhole your good in my book


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

:laugh: its all good


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Xenon said:


> MIXED YOU UP. SORRY BRO!


 I was going to say......


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

> kopid i would leave it alone man ,jews have been through enough throuout history ,


And what does that mean exactly? That we should pity Jews and pander to their every need? They seem to be doing quite well on the whole. I have Jewish friends and crack Jew jokes all the time. Some people are overly sensitive, sentiments like the above only help to propogate that.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

i think its funny that everytime i check out BET it is wasting its programming with the most mindless form of programming.. music videos.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

slylie said:


> i think its funny that everytime i check out BET it is wasting its programming with the most mindless form of programming.. music videos.


 I'm guessing MTV is not your thing either


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

micus said:


> its not jsut america , around here , like in vancouver and victoria , most average ppl , see asians driving like 70 thousand dollar mercedes ans porsches etc. mean while the average joe canadian gets his grandmas reliant lol


 the funny thing is these same asians didnt even have a penny in thier name 20 years earlier...they came to this country the poorest of the poor...then work hard make money and buy thier mercedes and get hated on? cmon man..they werent given those cars because they were asian...behind every nice car is an even harder working man...no sweet life thier...just sweat and blood...just feel sorry for those that make fun of the people like that because they dont work as hard themselves


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

fishofury said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > i think its funny that everytime i check out BET it is wasting its programming with the most mindless form of programming.. music videos.
> ...


 mtv is a specialized channel. Being greek, if there was a channel that speciallized in greek culture and showed only music video's and mindless talk shows, instead of offering news, documentarys, and other mind-stimulating programming about greek history and culture i would be upset.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

well BET is thier to make money..and what do kids like? they like music..and i would say a very large majority of its viewers are youths...and BET isnt even owned by blacks so i would think the owners could care less about black culture and such as much as they would want to see profits


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PirayaFanatic812 said:


> yea dude seriously man, im asian too . You dont understand because you are not asian.


So let me get this straight because Im not asian, I wont understand what racism your going through?! HELLO!! Wake up!! EVERY race experiences racism. Dont tell me that just because Im not asian I wont understand where you guys are coming from. Thats just an ignorant statement to make.

And how the hell is every other channel besides BET and the Spanish channel, white television!?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

i think the channel thing is jus a joke


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> PirayaFanatic812 said:
> 
> 
> > yea dude seriously man, im asian too . You dont understand because you are not asian.
> ...


Usually other races don't care about other races. That is a fact of life that there is racism in this country. Whites are the majority so they do not experience any racism! Maybe very very little but not that much as minorities do. I bet you do not care or you did not sign the petition because you are white. I signed it. Anyway, the whites are laughing their asses off at that ad of the Asian dude and that is what they do in real life also. Do I sound cold? If I do, that is friggen reality!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > PirayaFanatic812 said:
> ...


You know by the way you bash whites in this post of yours, its no wonder racism still exsist today. People like you like to think they understand whats going on in the world and will make false generalizations claiming them valid. You claim whites dont receive racism, but perhaps you were always so intuned in your life as to what kind of racism YOU were receiving to really never see what whites go through. Let me list a few things we go through

-Being labeled a Nazi 
-Having light skin, as if every boy/girl should have tanned skin 
-Being called a Cracker, White Trash, ******, ******, Trailer Park Trash, Wonderbread, *******, KKK member...etc etc

So, white people dont go through racism huh?! Hmm...perhaps youll think twice before making that statement again. Every day I experience racism, whether it be at school, at work, or just in every day life. Just the other day I refused to do a return because it was against company policy what the customer was returning, it was stated clearly on the back of the receipt that the item could not be returned, yet the lady insisted on calling me racist and proceeded with all the racial slurs she could think of. So again tell me, how do I NOT experience it on the same level as you or any other race?!

As for signing the petition, yeah you know what your right. I didnt sign it. Why?! Because they claim theyre against racism, yet in their description they said



> I am asking every single Korean, Chinese, Taiwanese, Japanese, Filipino, Vietnamese, Cambodian, Malaysian, Thai, Indonesian, Samoan, Balinese to sign this


and then followed that up with



> and to ask everyone they know, regardless of race


Okay here theyll go through the time to list almost every different Asian ethnicity that they want to support them, but then when it comes to listing mexican, black, indian, and white people [who you claim make up the majority], they could careless about and just dust them under the rug as "regardless of race". Why not incorporate EVERYONE and say they ask EVERYONE to come together, why do they have to be specific in who they want? Is this not a battle about racism?! Are they not trying to get rid of racism?! Do Mexicans, Blacks, Indians, and whites never receive racism?! Again, perhaps if they targeted their speech towards everyone, I would have signed it, but it wasnt targeted it that way. Might I add they further go on to mention



> We are going to make history, take this magazine down *and show what Asians are capable of.*


So see, again proof they only wanted Asians to sign the petition. How about all those other different ethnicities that signed that petition, are they not showing the capability of showing they want racism to end too?! Do they not count?! Yet now they will be labeled as being Asian when they signed that petition because only the Asians will be able to show what theyre capable of.

You know as if your post hasnt shown your ignorance already by now, you even go on to mention that white people are laughing their asses off at it. You know, I could understand if in your post you said "Most white people" or "Some white people", but to claim "The whites" as a whole in making your statement...thats just wrong. There was not one time I laughed, giggled, even smiled when I read this thread and its contents, yet Im white. Im sure some members will laugh, that I wont deny, but Im also sure there are plenty of white people on this board and out there in the real world who wouldnt laugh either.

So perhaps you should stop being racist with your generalizations claiming that you know how white people are. You have no clue.



> Do I sound cold? If I do, that is friggen reality!


I just disproved your entire statement, so dont tell me its reality. Reality is knowing that racism exsist in every culture and ethnicity. Reality is knowing your not the only one being mistreated. And finally reality is knowing that you wont end racism with racism.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

^ Wow im speachless!







Good post!


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i dont think it's funny, or right, 
nobody seems to care that is bashes homosexuals too...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

Not all caucasians are racists, but obviously some are. I'm always amused that in areas of the country that are predominately caucasians of Northern European descent; it's caucasians of Mediterranean descent like Italians that are discriminated against.

Racists are generally people who hate themselves for being inadequate. They are compelled to project their sense of ineptitude onto someone else and delude themselves into believing in their own superiority.

I am glad that Asians are aware of the fact that William Hung is a bad Asian stereotype. I haven't seen a degrading race-stereotype like him like him since Amos and Andy. This is what they looked like:


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

boo freaking hoo.

Rasism will allways exist. Why? because there are different races. Is being rasist healthy? maybe. Why? because our brains work in a way that we learn from mistakes and try to avoid them in future situations by identifying the causes and variables of the mistake made. You take a blue colored stick and feed a monkey a steak with it, then take a red stick and beat the monkey with that one, and after a few times the monkey will be afraid of the red stick and salavate at the blue one.

I'm not justifying the details article, infact i thought it was discustng and would be happy to sign the petition and never buy that magazine.

What i am saying is expecting humans not to be rasist is like expecting dogs not to hump peoples legs.








sly


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

> -Being labeled a Nazi
> -Having light skin, as if every boy/girl should have tanned skin
> -Being called a Cracker, White Trash, ******, ******, Trailer Park Trash, Wonderbread, *******, KKK member...etc etc


Just to add to karens post, it is also acceptable to say these things on national television, radio, newspapers, magazines, etc etc all the time without a blink of an eye. Also, my great great Irish grandpa didn't have a penny to his name when he arrived in America. At the time, most jobs were Irish need not apply as well. My brother will be making nearly 250K a year in 2 years, I will hopefully be making 150K a year.

EDIT: I am not trying to show that any race is better than another, I am just pointing out that there really is no race that didn't work their ass's off.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Usually other races don't care about other races. That is a fact of life that there is racism in this country. Whites are the majority so they do not experience any racism! Maybe very very little but not that much as minorities do. I bet you do not care or you did not sign the petition because you are white. I signed it. Anyway, the whites are laughing their asses off at that ad of the Asian dude and that is what they do in real life also. Do I sound cold? If I do, that is friggen reality!


 Alright! You may not realize that you are stereotyping "whites" because that is what you have been tought. True there are a lot of racist people, and your comment is offending. I do agree that the magizing is wrong and so is that guy for posing for them. I think they should all get their ass kicked. If there is one white guy that thinks that is messed up and is on your side than dont stereotype because you look at an individual and see a race and not a person and pre judge. That is the problem with our country and world. For us as individuals to do our part to end racial profiling and discrimination, ect....We need to look at our self first and think before we say a comment that could be offending. That way we dont spread bad seeds that keep racisim alive. We all do it to eachother, Every race between black and white, curly hair to straight hair and religion to religion, rich to poor. People generalize and say dont be muslim but yet dont know what muslim really is or budism or whatever. Just because you been taught a certain way dont mean you gotta follow it and believe that is the way things are.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Let me remind everyone once again that I posted this thread because of the topic at hand which is racial discrimination, and *NOT* asian minority or what they've been through. I must admit, I had not read the petition yesterday when I posted it because I copied and pasted the link my friend gave me. After reading that petition, I totally agree with Karen. I myself did not sign the petition either because the person who wrote that petition is probably a racist too. Instead of focusing on the fact that the article published was influencing racism, they are focusing on asians being minority. So what does that tell you? From my point of view, it looks simply as though they only care because its about asians. If you read the petition, its obvious that the person who wrote it favors asians over all other races, otherwise he wouldnt just call out asians for help and focus on asian minority. When you simply act like your race is better than all others, and give people priority because they are of the same race as you, that is racism, whether you want to admit it or not. Im sick of seeing people only care when their race gets bashed but ignore it when other races gets insulted. As long as people have this kind of mentality, racism will never stop.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> And how the hell is every other channel besides BET and the Spanish channel, white television!?


 whao! calm down..it was a joke targeted at UPN...sheesh


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I was going to post but I don't think I could have said it better or calmer than Karen did. There cirtainly is a doubble standard.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I still think that asian guy looks gay


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > And how the hell is every other channel besides BET and the Spanish channel, white television!?
> ...


 See its exactly that kind of racist sh*t people can get away with saying and people dont think twice...but then this article comes around and you guys get all defensive.

Dont get me wrong, I can joke around too but its exactly that kind of joke Im talking about. The magazine probably published it as a joke...and look how people took it. You claim what you said was just a joke, I take it the wrong way, and Im just supposed to laugh at it. Hmm, make sense to you!?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Whoa, why people getting all prissy about this sh*t and spend endless minutes of their life punching the keys.

A few simple rule I keep in mind,

Racist jokes are funny, as long as you dont meant it.

And racist is bad.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

society is gettin to sensitve

sticks and stones


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


HAHHAHAHAHA Ms_Natt just







you and Asian redtail catfish.

You guys do know that petition thing is just a waste of time...I mean do you honestly think that signing your name will change something?? Actions speak louder than words.(they may be typed but words nonetheless).

Oh and Ms_Natt not to say anything but I live in a town which is about 94% white I've literally counted all the minorities. So believe me when I say whites don't face ANY racisim where I live. But that's my new town and I completely understand where you're coming from...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yah society is so touchy , i hate having to tipy toe around things like sying THOSE PPL or YOUR PPL like common obviously i wasnt tryin to be racist get over it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Oh and Ms_Natt not to say anything but I live in a town which is about 94% white I've literally counted all the minorities. So believe me when I say whites don't face ANY racisim where I live.


 Well I cant make a statement such as counting all the white people that live around me. That would be foolish for me to do figuring the city population is over 1.5 million. It all depends on where you grew up. In your case, yes I can see your POV if you said whites didnt receive much racism, however, it wouldnt be true to say thats how it is all over, like asian_redtail_catfish stated. Where Im from we are the minority, but minus the racism part, I love it.

Micus- Its all in how you articulate your words. When you say "Your People" or "Those People" it singles everyone in that group out. Thats why people take offense. If all people did was generalize against you about things you knew werent true, youd get defensive to.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I know it's not true all over, I agree with you.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Crazyklowne, I can see how your trying to suck up to someone by using the word "own".







Just a little notice i found.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Crazyklowne, I can see how your trying to suck up to someone by using the word "own".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: Hehe....oh wait, f*ck you.

Now that's done with I can see how you're trying to seem intelligent and witty by acting like you can "find" someone's motive from one statement that they said and turning it against them...better luck next time









(And yes I am aware I just did the same thing to him).

Ok now no more bickering, stay on topic this seems like a decent debate so no more flaming.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Dammit, people like you use the word f*ck because of such a small little thing.

And its people like you that I hear the word f*ck go off like 10 times on an everyday bus.

Tone it down a bit.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Dammit, people like you use the word f*ck because of such a small little thing.
> 
> And its people like you that I hear the word f*ck go off like 10 times on an everyday bus.
> 
> Tone it down a bit.










I used it once....but ok.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Crazyklowne, I can see how your trying to suck up to someone by using the word "own".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why the hell would he need to suck up to anyone?!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I do agree the language needs to be toned down a bit.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

what is actually going to happen if we sign that petition? its not like we were ever gonna buy that magazine anyway, so they don't care if we sign it


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm asian, I learn to get past it. I live in an area that's almost all asian, but my school is out of region and it's right by a hick town... hence I just ignore all the more ignorant fucks in my school... In my school, if someone's asian, to alot of people it's almost as if they're automatically chinese. Ugh, the world sucks. Oh well, I have pride in what I am, and I'll be damned if I let anyone take that away, but by the same token, this is one of the things that you've just got to accept in today's society. Stick with your crew who accepts you for who you are, don't take this sort of crap from anyone in real life, and you'll realize that most of the people who do these things are those same kids in high school who used to bother you for being different, only to get their asses kicked. Bet you in real life 95% of these people wouldn't say anything to you.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Kain said:


> *This is NOT about asians being minority...Please try and look at the bigger picture*http://jhunix.hcf.jhu.edu/~dhl1/gay1.gif


 quote:

shrimp balls or shaved balls....

damn, thats just wrong in so many ways


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > but he does look gay though.... and i do see a lot of materialistic asians around...
> ...


Your kidding me right? The Percentile of a comedian that's black to *NOT *make fun of a white men in their career is 0%. I have watched many comedians and the ones that were black found time to make fun of a white men or just put them down. If a white comedian did that, he would have the NAACP at his doorstep, it'll be headlines on TV and the newspaper labeled Racist, Bigot, White Supremacist, and Discrimination. It's okay for blacks to make fun of whites and other races, but it's not okay for a White woman or man to even think about making fun of a minority of any type.

Just to let you know. I thought it was the funniest thing I have ever read in my life when you said "Whites don't have to deal with racism". There is something Called Affirmative... Action Affirmative is a law, that you have to have so many minorities and Females at a business. If people(Who are minorities, or got rejected for a job application because they think it's their race and gender) see that there are only a few blacks, hispanics, jews, Woman, and Native Americans at a Business, hell to come and think about it, I think they even keep logs on hand ( Near desk ) of what race each employee's are now. So, they won't get sued by some Human Rights Advocate. Instead of choosing the best applicant, you're forced to pick minorities that are sometimes UNDER the requirements. Many whites can't get jobs because of this. But who cares right? WRONG. Whites do care, but if they speak out, they're automatically labeled as a racist ,yet again?

There is something else called a "Hate Crime". If you don't know already... A Hate Crime is a crime when you murder, assult, vandalize, or harrass a individual due to their race, religion, or sexual oritentation. I don't seem to see a section for whites. Hmmm... You think whites never get killed because of their race? Sometimes minorities don't kill whites because of their skin color, but they do more often you know about. If a white man kills a black guy. It's already automatically labeled a Hate Crime without question. They'll search the white persons Hard Drive, literature, and just simply raid the house to look for evidence of any Racist material or any affiliation of Pro-White organization. If a cross is burned in a black family's yard it makes headline news on the newspaper and WORD WIDE TV news yet again, but if a black person wearing a black power t-shirt execute 15 white people it MIGHT go in the local newspaper and local television news.

If a kid at school wears a Malcom X t-shirt he'll get a pat on the back. If a kid wears something that symbols white pride he'll get a kick in the back. It's very ironic how the White Population is the majority of the American population, (66%) and they seemed to be overpowered. Also, White Pro groups get 400 anti-rally protesters, and you'll get cheers and supporters when a Gay Parade marches down the street, or if the Black Panthers or the NAACP marches down the street. White pro orgs got their first bad image in the 1920's from the KKK. But that was 84 years ago when the klan was that violent. Since they were that violent back than, the media want's to make them look that violent now too people won't stand up for the beleifs. They let white pro groups have their free speech, but they censor them by having a negative outlook all the time when the news reporter interveiws all of the Protesters. They'll wait to interveiw the members of the white pro organization later after the proesters said all of the bad stuff about their past. Don't get me wrong, there are still a handful of very violent White Heritage groups though... They also hide the fact that most of these organization of the KKK and oher white pro groups are CHRISTIAN. They beleive in the Old Testimate of the Bible... Their lighting of the cross is also depicted as anti-Christian... But it's far from that. They label it as "The Firey Cross - A beacon to all true White Christian Men and Women" They never knew about this from the klan in the 1920's since there was no documentation or proof about Crosses being put on fire.

Also if you didn't notice. When Candiates hold Campaigns for Presidency. They'll give a hand shake to a white person, but they'll hug a minority. They don't want the media to even come close to thinking they are racist. They also want minorities vote since if you didn't know, we're allowing illegal aliens to enter American borders in the millions every year.

Sorry it was long... But I thought it was a big insult when he waved the petetion on the board to people but it really was racist itself... Also when he stated that whites don't have to deal wtth racism and they're the number one targets, but it's been kept a secret, and the secrets are finally slowly revealing itself when years pass.

P.S The owner of BET and MTV is Jewish just FYI. Most rap is evidently Anti-White.
A clip of lyrics of rappers that were finally caught of being racist when people were killed by two particular Black Gangs

"****** in the church say: kill ****** all night long. . . . the white man is the devil. . . . the CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute; drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant. . . . let's go and kill some ********. . . . Menace Clan ain't afraid. . . . I got the .380; the homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby; I said; I said; I said: kill ****** all night long. . . . a #REMOVED# dumping on your white ass; f*ck this rap sh*t, #REMOVED#, I'm gonna blast. . . . I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground";

"Kill ******"; Menace Clan, Da Hood, 1995, Rap-A-Lot Records, Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of what was called Thorn EMI and now is called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.

Reference: http://www.amren.com/rap.htm


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

At my high skoo there is a gang war between asians and mexicans
they fite alot and talk racists sh*t about each other
i dont kno why i just feel like telling u guys about gang war at my skoo


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> PirayaFanatic812 said:
> 
> 
> > And how the hell is every other channel besides BET and the Spanish channel, white television!?
> ...


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

TRINHSTA said:


> At my high skoo there is a gang war between asians and mexicans
> they fite alot and talk racists sh*t about each other
> i dont kno why i just feel like telling u guys about gang war at my skoo


 what school??


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

lincoln high


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

> Sorry it was long... But I thought it was a big insult when he waved the petetion on the board to people but it really was racist itself... Also when he stated that whites don't have to deal wtth racism and they're the number one targets, but it's been kept a secret, and the secrets are finally slowly revealing itself when years pass.


I hope you're not referring to me. ANd if you are, I think you got 2 people confused. I wasnt the one that said whites dont have to deal with racism. Also, I removed the petition because it was indeed racist in itself and I did not have the chance to read over it before posting due to finals and I was studying like mad. I finally went over it this morning and removed it immediately.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Kain said:


> > Sorry it was long... But I thought it was a big insult when he waved the petetion on the board to people but it really was racist itself... Also when he stated that whites don't have to deal wtth racism and they're the number one targets, but it's been kept a secret, and the secrets are finally slowly revealing itself when years pass.
> 
> 
> I hope you're not referring to me. ANd if you are, I think you got 2 people confused. I wasnt the one that said whites dont have to deal with racism. Also, I removed the petition because it was indeed racist in itself and I did not have the chance to read over it before posting due to finals and I was studying like mad. I finally went over it this morning and removed it immediately.


No not you. I'm referring to Red Tail CatFish... You didn't read the petetion.. He did read the petetion and it had to be clear it was racist when the petetion asked everyone to sign it, and it called the attention to all of asian ethnic to sign it... He is also the one who said Whites don't have to deal with racism at all.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh oops. Yea that petition was indeed very racist. That's why I removed that thing.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Mattimeo said:


> I'm asian, I learn to get past it. I live in an area that's almost all asian, but my school is out of region and it's right by a hick town...


 Hick town?!







When will the comments end


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

IMO I really do believe white(skin color) people face the least amount of racism on a day to day basis. I remember watching some news thing when it followed a white and a black man for a few weeks. It was surprising how much better the white man were treated than from black man (both men dressed very distinguishly). EX is that when the white man wanted to buy a car, the price was significantly lower than when the black man did. When a white man wanted to rent an appartment, there were spare appartments, but when the black man wanted to do the same, the owners often said no space. And you can probably tell that I am Asian, I really dont find anything that offensive or funny about the ad. Maybe I dont get the jokes, but I go to a school with a population of over 50% CHINESE (thats right, JUST CHINESE not including other asian races).


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

KingKong said:


> asian_redtail_catfish said:
> 
> 
> > KingJeff said:
> ...


 *BINGO!!!!*

i live in Hicktown my self.. thats the reason i changed into private school. i was getting in to much fights with the racist groups..

hell just tonight on the news, a group of racist ******** burnt a cross on a black familys Lawn... sad thing is i know all those f*cking losers..

some people need to die. others need to STFU.......

i get alot of Racism because im white.. but i dont care, its rather amusing actualy, i just brush it off or flip them sh*t back.. Taking offence wont help you in any situation..

KingKong, you are sooooooo correct... perfect post man. Its ok for blacks to call me cracker or such in school. but the second i call them a *****(which is latin FOR BLACK) im expelled. its bull sh*t.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Mattimeo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm asian, I learn to get past it. I live in an area that's almost all asian, but my school is out of region and it's right by a hick town...
> ...


 Shut up cracka!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

KingKong said:


> asian_redtail_catfish said:
> 
> 
> > KingJeff said:
> ...


 Er, you're kidding right?? What the hell do you watch, BET ComicView?? That's not comedy that's just ethnic people cracking jokes on white people, most of which are pretty crappy jokes and insults anyway. If you ever watch Comedy Central you'll see most of the(if not all) black comedians who are actually comedians and are funny never need to bring out racist stuff. As for the white comedians majority of them are funny and don't need to say racist stuff either.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: thats too funny
and i personal am jelous of asian people they got the build for that look so do it


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

crazyklown, the white comedians can't say racist stuff because if they did they would be gone in a second, but the minority comedians can say whatever they want and get away with it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> but the minority comedians can say whatever they want and get away with it


 They can, but they don't...only the wastes of life on BET.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Hmm. *_thinks of some of the bigger 'minority' comedians..._* Not just BET, many of the popular names have at least a portion of their act. And yes some of it is hilarious, but the guys who make it the foundation of their act, well they don't generally become that popular.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> kopid_03 said:
> 
> 
> > but the minority comedians can say whatever they want and get away with it
> ...


 Ever hear of the Kings of Comedy!? Theyre not specifically for BET and they make fun of white people all the time. I dont know if you guys have ever heard of the show Que Locos, but they mainly had hispanic comedians on their show and they always bagged on white people. So its not just BET.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Mattimeo said:
> ...










Bring it on


----------

